# Günstiger, leiser Cpu-Kühler für X4 955



## Adamanthul (19. Juli 2011)

*Günstiger, leiser Cpu-Kühler für X4 955*

Hallo Pcg-Com,

Seit bald einem Jahr habe ich jetzt meinen Amd Phenom 2 X4 955 und der Standardkühler geht mir nun endgültig auf den Geist, deshalb suche ich einen günstigen und vor allem leisen Cpu-Kühler um diesen zu ersetzen.

Overclocking ist nicht geplant, er muss also die Cpu nicht mit 50 000 U/M auf -25° kühlen.

Da ich mich mit dem Thema noch nie beschäftigt habe hier noch ein paar Angaben zum System

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box
ASRock M3AN78D ATX Mainboard
Xigmateg Asgard ATX Gehäuse

Eine kurze Erklärung oder ein Link zu einem Tutorial wie man einen Cpu-Kühler wechselt würde mir auch noch helfen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## Vordack (19. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir den Scythe Mugen 2 gegönnt, Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 - Computer

Damit läuft mein X4 955 stabil auf 4,0 GHZ bei 55-60 Grad.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Ohne OC kannst Du auch nen Scythe Katana 3 oder Sumurai zz nehmen, die kosten unter 20€. Montage ist an sich simpel: Du hast an der Seite zwei Halteklammern, die Du runterdrücken musst, damit der alte Kühler abgeht. Das kann sehr viel Kraft benötigen, manch einer kriegt dabei ein ungtes Gefühl, aber die Teile halten mehr aus, als viele denken. Wenn der Kühler ab ist, machst Du die CPU etwas sauber von Wärmepaste-Resten und dann neue Paste drauf, nur ein kleiner Klecks, so dass später ein ganz dünner Film auf der CPU ist. Man sollte bei Licht gerade so die Schrift auf der CPU noch sehen oder gerade so nicht mehr sehen können. Dann kommt der neue Kühler drauf, erst an einer Seite enhaken, über die CPU "legen" und auf der anderen Seite einhaken, auch hier kann es einem so vorkommen, dass es viel Kraft braucht. 

Man muss halt nur aufpassen, dass man nicht abrutscht oder so, und es kann insgesamt einfacher sein, das Board auszubauen und das ganze auf dem Tisch oder seinem Schoß zu montieren (irgendeine Pappe oder so was als Unterlage drunterlegen) - hängt davon ab, wie eng es im Gehäuse ist und ob Kabel usw. im Weg wären.


----------



## Adamanthul (19. Juli 2011)

Danke erst mal für den Tipp, wie gesagt wollte ich ja (eigentlich) nicht overclocken, 30€ fände ich nur für die Geräuschreduzierung schon etwas viel, also wenn man jetzt einen leisen Kühler zu einem Drittel dieses Preises kriegt wäre ich eher auf die Suche nach so einem.

Falls allerdings leise, vernünftige erst bei ~20€ anfangen könnte ich mir schon überlegen für den Aufpreis von 10 Euro die Möglichkeit des Overclockens in der Hinterhand zu haben.

Edit: Habe mir jetzt den Scythe Katana 3 bei Hardwareversand bestellt. Danke euch beiden für die Tipps!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Bei meinem alten Intel E7200 mit 2,5GHz hat es mit dem Katana 2 sogar gereicht, dass der hintere Gehäuselüfter (der ca. auf gleicher Höhe war) die Luft aus dem Kühlkörper des Katana "wegsaugt" - der Gehäuselüfter war ca. 4-5cm weg vom Katana, und den Lüfter vom Katana hab ich dann mal einfach testweise abgesteckt, da er nach 2-3 Jahren ratterte - aber selbst auf Vollast wurde die CPU da nur ein paar Grad wärmer als mit dem CPU-Lüfter - noch leiser ging es echt nicht


----------



## Adamanthul (19. Juli 2011)

Den Lüfter einfach abmachen wäre natürlich die leiseste und einfachste Lösung, aber jetzt ist ja der andere eh bestellt, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass der um einiges leiser wird als der jetzige. (Im Moment kann ich Videos/Dvd's nur mit Kopfhörern genießen, die Geräuschentwicklung beim boxed Kühler ist wirklich unglaublich)


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Nicht falsch verstehen: beim KATANA ging das, weil allein der Kühlkörper halt schon gut kühlt - mit dem boxed würd ich das nicht machen, vor allem weiß ich auch nicht, ob der X4 das auch mitmachen würde, ich hatte ja nen Dualcore Intel. Ich hab jetzt nen X4 965 mit einem Scythe Samurai zz, und bei nebenbei TV auf Zimmerlautstärke hör ich den PC nicht, so leise ist der. Dazu halt noch ne GRaka, die auch extrem leise ist.


----------



## Adamanthul (19. Juli 2011)

Keine Angst, ganz ahnungslos bin ich auch nicht, ich werd schön brav warten bis der neue da ist, bis ich den alten abnehme.
Ich hab gestern mal den Cpu-Kühler mit dem Finger gestoppt, meine 5770 war da nicht zu hören, das war zwar im Windows und nicht unter Vollast bei nem Spiel, aber ich glaube mal nicht, dass sie selbst unter Vollast an das Röhren des Flugzeugrotors den die Leute von AMD als boxed Kühler verkaufen rankommt.
Und selbst wenn, ewig wird die ja auch nicht mehr leistungstechnisch mithalten, die kann man dann ja in der Zukunft auch gegen ein leistungsstärkeres, Modell austauschen.


----------



## Adamanthul (21. Juli 2011)

So, der neue Lüfter ist heute angekommen, wurde sofort eingebaut und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen.
Nun zum "Problem" bei der Entfernung des alten Kühlers habe ich die Cpu mit rausgerissen da diese aufgrund übermäßiger Wärmeleitpaste ziemlich fest am boxed-Kühler klebte, dabei habe ich einige der goldenen Pins verbogen und einer ist sogar ausgerissen und im Sockel steckengeblieben.
Die verbogenen Pins habe ich gerade gebogen und den abgerissenen im Sockel gelassen, jetzt habe ich die Cpu einfach wieder draufgesetzt, alle Pins sind in ihrem Sockelplatz und der Rechner läuft (soweit ich das beurteilen kann, Spiele funktionieren bei kurzen Tests).
Kann ich jetzt damit rechnen das alles weiterhin funktioniert oder wird der Prozessor fehlerhaft arbeiten? Der Kontakt zu dem abgerissenen Pin ist ja hergestellt und eigentlich auch ziemlich sicher, da der neue Kühler bombenfest draufsitzt.

Gibt es evtl. Programme, mit denen ich die Cpu auf fehlerhaftes arbeiten überpfüfen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

Du wirst vermutlich Glück gehabt haben, evlt. ist der Kontakt trotzdem noch da, oder es ist ein Pin ohne Funktion. Denn normalerweise würden bei einem defekten wichtigen Pin schnell auch Fehler kommen, falls der PC überhaupt noch angeht. Ich würd einfach den PC normal nutzen. Das schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist ein Defekt der CPU, weil sie eh schon defekt ist   Wegen Testprogrammen: bessere Tests als einfach windows nutzen und ein paar Games zocken gibt es an sich nicht. Du kannst höchstens einen absoluten Volllast-Stresstest machen, ich glaub mit dem tool "prime" zum Beispiel, aber das nimmt man eher, um die Temperaturen zu testen.


----------



## Adamanthul (21. Juli 2011)

Ok, das beruhigt mich ja (ein wenig).
Naja er läuft jetzt seit ungefähr einer Stunde fehlerfrei, hoff ich einfach mal, dass es so bleibt, die Cpu wollt ich eigentlich nicht so bald schon wechseln.


----------

